# Lynnhaven Headboat 12-08



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Going out for the night trip (5-9pm)...just got my 9" storms in, figure i'll give them a shot if we can get into some fish... if you plan on goin' out tonight let me know. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

good luck...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

started out near the 2nd island...things were slow to start but i picked up the first fish (19" CNR) around a wreck, few other fish were pulled up after that, then we moved inshore to catch the rest of the outgoing. when we got there fish were breaking surface here and there, so the cap't circled around and set us up in casting distance. the action picked up, but caught nothing but rats. my buddy caught a 20" by chance, i managed another 18" (which went in the cooler, along with the 20")...caught a few more after that (all released), had 1 get off, and 1 wrap me up around the pilings. not too much catching out there, you really had to put in some effort to get them last night. it was fun though, all the regulars were out...the night was real nice and calm (a little too pretty for the fishies), not a bad night at all.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

went out AGAIN last night... same story pretty much...started getting into them at the 3rd. i lost 2 fish, had a couple bumps but that was it for me. my dad caught a few on 7" bodies and 2oz jigheads, i tried everything in the box when they started breaking the surface right on the side of the boat. i couldn't catch the stink off a dump last night. the cap't (brian) kept trying to hand mirrorlures and different shads to me, tried everything in the book, fished 'em high, low, fast, slow, etc...the fish just didn't like me last night.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

what boat and how much...i hear some boats are better than others...thanks


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i always go on the 'first chance'...the boat is a little smaller, better suited for drifting and moving around the pylons. the cap't brian tries hard to put the boat on fish, and is good at what he does. the deck hands work hard, and real helpful with anything you need to know. on a few occasions brian will even stay out a little later if they get into them at the last minute. it's $30 from 5-9pm. thursdays are probably the best day to go to beat crowds. normally there isn't more than 20 people on the boat though...and when it does get busy they will take out another boat.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

do the mates keep it under control?...last time i was out, i was on the stern and some guy half way down the boat was throwing straight back in front of people and getting everyone tangled, then while the mates untangled he just picked up his other rod and fished...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Sounds like.....*

he came up with a different type of strategic move to clear the path for himself only.  When in Rome......might wanna take a spare rod along next time. Just in case.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

or some side cutters, clip his line first when its time to untangle and he'll shape up. come to think of it, clip his lure off his spare pole while he's busy getting into the tangle...

cheers
jerry


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)




----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i am usually quick to cut my own line when it gets hairy, dark, and the fish are bitin'...4 guys tangled, 3 of which have power pro...i'm gettin' myself out of that equation REAL quick. i've already got a hook or two in the hand from people thinkin' they were gettin' hit while i'm untanglin' em. it's a little aggrivating at times, but that's fishing for you...gotta make the best of it. i am 'self-sufficient' on the boat, but the mates are always quick to get you untangled, eyed and tied, and back in the water.


----------

